# O..m..g...meet the new preppers!!



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.naturalnews.com/039753_DHS_ammo_purchases_blatant_lie.html

The Department of Homeland Security -- _an agency that has no business being armed in the first place _-- says it's buying billions of rounds of ammunition in order to "significantly lower costs." :congrat:

It's all about saving money...... :teehee:


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

that's kind of old news, and its more like 2 million rounds not billions, but that's still enough to "train" a lot of people.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

It is 1.6 Billion rounds of hollow point ammo.
The first contract that attracted attention was for 450 million rounds and it has increased from there.
Enough ammo to fight a 20 year war except they can't use that type of ammo in a war.
Make people wonder why and I don't believe it's to save money.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

All hail our victorious DHS overlords! Now send me some ammo so I can defend you; 250,000 rounds should do.


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

.40 cal hollow point are typically hand gun rounds. I for one, don't intend to let the goons get that close. Instead, my plans call for a safer approach that involves the old slogan, but still appropirate these days in certain circumstances, of being able to "reach out and touch someone".


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

A good conspiracy claim never goes away:

http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/ssabullets.asp


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

They just ordered another 360 thousand rounds. Won't answer congress as ta why. I work with em (CERT) an still don't trust em.

Yup, be a handgun round, good means gonna be some bang bang when the time comes.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

bahramthered said:


> A good conspiracy claim never goes away:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/ssabullets.asp


You trust snopes?
They are libs and they play real loose with the truth.
There are a bunch of congress critters asking the DHS why they are buying that much ammo so just maybe there is something happening.


----------



## KaiWinters (Jan 4, 2013)

You can thank F'ing Bush for them...Republicans...ugh...worse than democrats...


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

KaiWinters said:


> You can thank F'ing Bush for them...Republicans...ugh...worse than democrats...


Just what we need.
Another lib with BDS.
Bush Derangement Syndrome.
Obama has been in office 6 years now try to get over your hatred for W.
Off to update my ignore list.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

backlash said:


> Just what we need.
> Another lib with BDS.
> Bush Derangement Syndrome.
> Obama has been in office 6 years now try to get over your hatred for W.
> Off to update my ignore list.


I agree why is it these lib idiots have to blame bush for everything that's going wrong NOW? Wish I knew how to "ignore" stupid posts.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> A good conspiracy claim never goes away:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/ssabullets.asp


You shouldn't use snopes as your fact checker . Snooes is a liberal leaning , scum media outlet masquerading as the authority on everything .


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

KaiWinters said:


> You can thank F'ing Bush for them...Republicans...ugh...worse than democrats...


Liberals answer to every question .

Why did the chicken cross the road ? Cuz it's Bush's fault , and your a racist .


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

I find that this site has waaayyy too many Libs on it for me......I can read my freekin local newspaper if I want to stomach that.....


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

The spoops link is craftily worded to hide the truth. Is it for civil unrest? That isn't the official claim. They didn't buy them to stop people from selling hot dogs on the street without a license and tax stamp.

Note the FALSE indication that DHS has ordered 2700 "tanks". They aren't tanks, they're MRAP Armored Personnel Carriers fully decked.



> Mine-Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP; pron.: /ˈɛmræp/ EM-rap) vehicles are a family of *armored fighting vehicles* used by the US armed forces, among others. The purpose of the design is surviving improvised explosive device (IED) attacks and ambushes.


And it was Bush and the Republahcon along with the Demigodcrats who are in on this together. Personally I hold the Rs more responsible because they always claimed they would stand in the gap. When people believed that and got on board (fully in 2000) they turned on us. A corrupt R can do more damage by hiding in sheep's clothing.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

KaiWinters said:


> You can thank F'ing Bush for them...Republicans...ugh...worse than democrats...


And the chosen one has done what to reverse his new world order loving policies in the past six years?

Not one damn thing, in fact, it's worse.Its like Cheney has his arm up Bombo's butt too!:eyebulge:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

MetalPrepper said:


> I find that this site has waaayyy too many Libs on it for me......I can read my freekin local newspaper if I want to stomach that.....


I'm also beginning to notice that. I've been a member since Nov., 2010!!


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't see many libs. I see disenfranchised voters who probably believed one of the major parties not long ago and realized the two national parties don't work for us any longer. Change is at the local and state level. The national parties will have to change or just continuing to erode.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

AKPrepper said:


> .40 cal hollow point are typically hand gun rounds. I for one, don't intend to let the goons get that close. Instead, my plans call for a safer approach that involves the old slogan, but still appropirate these days in certain circumstances, of being able to "reach out and touch someone".


Silenced full auto MP-5s, but still with short barrels; nasty at close range, so like ya say, don't get that close.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

Magus said:


> And the chosen one has done what to reverse his new world order loving policies in the past six years?
> 
> Not one damn thing, in fact, it's worse.Its like Cheney has his arm up Bombo's butt too!:eyebulge:


It would not be his arm, Magus. :shtf:


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

Friknnewguy said:


> You shouldn't use snopes as your fact checker . Snooes is a liberal leaning , scum media outlet masquerading as the authority on everything .


Euphemisms, all euphemisms, candy coated -but 100% correct.

It would require far too many French Words to to adequately describe SNOPES -hey, that must be a Federal acronym?
Like VIPER -http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visible_Intermodal_Prevention_and_Response_team
"Visible Inter-modal Prevention and Response team, sometimes Visible Inter-modal Protection and Response (VIPR, or VIPER) is a Transportation Security Administration program. Various government sources have differing descriptions of VIPERs exact mission." See the following for some ideas:
http://www.whatdoesitmean.com/index1643.htm

Keith Ratcliff come to mind?

Contest idea... what does SNOPES stand for?:factor10:


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

KaiWinters said:


> You can thank F'ing Bush for them...Republicans...ugh...worse than democrats...


Puppets them all! No difference.


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

My problem with their acquisition of that many rounds is the type of rounds they have gotten. Hollow points are not training rounds. Any shooter worth his/her salt knows you train with ammo you intend to use. So if that is the ammo they bought then they plan on doing some damage.


----------

